# itunes equalizer



## ADW (Aug 8, 2010)

So after many years of being a windows user ive finally jumped the fence and have become a proud owner of a mac.. 

So i love it, took a while to get used to it but now i wish i had converted years ago! I just love the track pad.. simply awesome!

Right anyways, iv been using itunes to listen to music but cant help that the equalizer setting are all wrong & i cant seem to find the setting for the adjustable equalizer. Is there one?


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

It's on the window drop down menu on the top taskbar. The shortcut to bring it up is command option 2 (⌘⌥2). You can set up your own EQ settings and also completely disable it if you don't want it. One handy feature it has is the ability to set separate EQ settings for different tracks. If you bring up the information window for a particular track or a whole album under the option tab there is a setting for the EQ. The EQ setting chosen here will be applied to only the tracks selected not the whole library. For tracks that don't have an assigned EQ it just goes to a default setting. I tend to adjust it to the appropriate setting for the genre of music.


----------



## ADW (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks Laurie. So by selecting equalizer from the drop down window icon & setting the EQ settings to my preference will set the EQ for the whole library, right? I dont need the individual setting as of yet but im sure it will come in handy for future use.


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

ADW said:


> Thanks Laurie.* So by selecting equalizer from the drop down window icon & setting the EQ settings to my preference will set the EQ for the whole library, right?* I dont need the individual setting as of yet but im sure it will come in handy for future use.


That's correct, once you set the EQ to your preference that setting becomes the new default for the whole library.


----------

